# Tower Stand Plans



## phinizyhunt (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi there. I am trying to put together some plans on how I am going to build a 2 seater Deer Stand out at our hunting property. I have built one before, but that one leaned up against a tree. The one that I am planning on building must be free-standing with 4 legs. Again, it needs to be a 2 seater, so it needs to be relatively big. Please show some pictures with plans if you have experience in this endevour already. THANKS


----------



## phinizyhunt (Sep 29, 2008)

*pics*

Here are some pictures of the previous "leaner" I built


----------



## phinizyhunt (Sep 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ROBD (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like a nice stand there.  i just built one like that with a bench seat for two people, but i think i might steal your design the the next one.
as for a free standing stand, i would use the same basic sign, but with an 8x4 sheet of plywood for the floor.  4 4x4's for the legs.
make sure to use a 2x4 on a 45 degree angle for a brace between each leg.
bury the legs at least 1 foot in the ground.  if permanent, use cement around the legs.


----------



## phinizyhunt (Sep 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Sep 30, 2008)

I do not have a picture right now but i have built a bunch of box/tower stands. I get 16ft 4x4's put them in the ground 3 ft add quickrete. i build a 4ft x 6ft floor out of 2x10s and put a piece of 3/4inch plywood on top. Then i build four walls and a roof  with the door at the back of the stand, there is a 14 inch window all the way around. I do not use tin for the roof b/c of the noice. You wouldnt be able to hear if it was raining. I also add carpet to quiet my  movement while in the stand. Add two fold up comfortable lawn chairs and you can sit there all day rain or shine cold or hot. Total cost is less than $300 and they last for 15+ years if you paint them and use pressure treated lumber. If it sounds like something you are interested in building i can send or post the measurements and pictures.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 30, 2008)

Wood Or Metal


----------



## QTurn (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, here goes.  We just built this one two weekends ago.  This was my first time building one of these and I'm not very handy.  I had help from my dad and a friend of his.

Here is a materials list:

12  2X4X12
4    4X4X12
4    1X6X12
All treated lumber.  Cost roughly $130 if you add the nails we bought.

I can't give exact measurements but hopefully the pictures will help.  All that is missing is the top and that will be tin that is added at a later date.  Inside platform is roughly 4ftX4ft.  Two people could fit but it may be a little tight.  

The 4X4s are the support posts and the 2X4s are used for bracing and the roof rack and shooting rails.  The 1X6s are for the flooring.  We had to build an 11 foot ladder to get in it but we used lumber we already had.  You will need to budget whatever you want for that.  You could easily build steps if you wanted.  We used a green tarp for the wrap.  You could go as fancy as you want this. This is a pretty good bang for the buck.  We have several of these on our lease in South Carolina and they work well on powerlines and sewer lines....

My dad with the cigar.  Known the man 37 years and I don't think I've ever seen him without one!!
















We set the posts about 2 feet into the ground.  We didn't use Quikrete on this one but have on some others.






My fat butt on a ladder....










Couple of views down the powerline and some food plots.










Hope this helps!!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 30, 2008)

*Basically Like The Wood 1*

But Mine Is Metal With Mig WelderView attachment 190565


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry Details Writin On It ,but Made Small Zoom In On If Ya Like Some Good Pointers


----------



## JerkBait (Sep 30, 2008)

i personally have watched the same stand design as the first on this page fall and dump my cousin and uncle out of it. both of them took a trip to the emergency room. when building a box stand of some size it is best not to depend on a tree for support. the second one on this thread is the way that we build ours and have never had a problem. i like yours but i just dont think they are very safe.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 30, 2008)

R-N-T Drake said:


> I do not have a picture right now but i have built a bunch of box/tower stands. I get 16ft 4x4's put them in the ground 3 ft add quickrete. i build a 4ft x 6ft floor out of 2x10s and put a piece of 3/4inch plywood on top. Then i build four walls and a roof  with the door at the back of the stand, there is a 14 inch window all the way around. I do not use tin for the roof b/c of the noice. You wouldnt be able to hear if it was raining. I also add carpet to quiet my  movement while in the stand. Add two fold up comfortable lawn chairs and you can sit there all day rain or shine cold or hot. Total cost is less than $300 and they last for 15+ years if you paint them and use pressure treated lumber. If it sounds like something you are interested in building i can send or post the measurements and pictures.



This is also basically the way we built ours also, except for carpet. We put a roof on it too using shingles.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 30, 2008)

My dad and I built one for my mom a few years ago. We used 2 sets of scaffolding and 4x4 posts with Quickrete. Seems to me about the safest way to build em! Wish I had some pictures...


----------



## JBeck (Sep 30, 2008)

*stand*

I built this so the bride would have a place out of the weather. It is 4' x 6' with two chairs. I hinged the wood to cover the openings so you can close any side when needed. It is concreted in the ground and has withstood some pretty good winds. Stood the platform up then pulled the walls up individually and secured. Top went on in one piece. The floor is 5/4 boards with carpet.


----------



## Piney Woods Rooter (Sep 30, 2008)

jbeck--nice set up


----------



## BBDJR (Oct 1, 2008)

*Scaffold Stand*

Scaffolding on screw legs to level out, tied off with wire running to rebar in the ground.  Very stong sturdy and spacious.  Wrap in some camo netting and good to go!!!


----------



## phinizyhunt (Oct 1, 2008)

*Great!*

Cool stands guys... Thanks a lot for all of the input. Please keep them coming! This is a cool thread


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Oct 1, 2008)

*2 man scaffold stand*

This is a 6'x 4' blind with 6 pull up windows, very easy to make, it even has carpet in it. Just set it on a 6' scaffold and you are ready to go. I still have to camo the sides but the deer did not mind it, they came in that afternoon and really did not pay any attention to it.


----------



## Slayer (Oct 1, 2008)

these make it a lot easier!!!!!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=355434


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 1, 2008)

The second one has since been closed it some, so that I wouldn't be so out in the open.

I probably don't have over $175 in any of these stands...... ran out of paint on the first one..


----------



## Fish_Bone (Oct 2, 2008)

This one has worked well for me.
http://www.renterprises.net/deerstand.html


----------

